# CD/DVD Drive not working on my iMac



## Korri (Sep 27, 2009)

Hello. Few days ago, i was going to put an installation disc in my iMac. When i noticed that it would not suck in the disc. I tried pressing and holding down the eject button but nothing actually happened. I don't want to push the disc in because it will get stuck in there. The Apple Store is in the capital and i live about 332 km or hundreds of miles away from there so are there any tips?
BTW: I have a Mac OS X 10.5.8

-Korri.


----------



## ElDiabloConCaca (Sep 27, 2009)

Try this:

http://blogs.zdnet.com/Apple/?p=4319

It's for resetting a DVD drive on a MacBook Pro, but since both use similar slot-loading drives, it may work.

Be sure to watch the video to see exactly how it's done.


----------



## Korri (Sep 27, 2009)

Thank you so much, it worked!!!


----------



## sbs1214 (Nov 21, 2010)

Yes for anyone else out there who's mac wont suck in the disc this method does work. And make sure you watch the video and dont be afraid to really push the disc in far enough because the slot will open with a little force. Then pull it back out and then let it work like normal. Just did it myself. To the person who gave the tip- Thanks for the help


----------



## sbs1214 (Nov 21, 2010)

Oh and I forgot to mention, it works even for older mac books too (mine is from 2007)


----------



## Nomadgirl (Nov 23, 2010)

Thank you guys so much for taking the time to post on this thread.  I have a Imac 2.93 GHz Intel Core i7, running 10.6.5.  Was just experiencing the identical problem.  Called apple and asked if there was anything at all I could do to try to troubleshoot this issue and they told me the drive was broken and needed to be replaced-- I needed to come into the store.  Researched online and found your thread.  Worked immediately.  You have saved me  an incredible inconvenience which would have been needless.  Again, I am very appreciative.  Rock on!


----------



## amandaxox0531 (Aug 17, 2011)

i shoved my CD in but then it made the sound when its loading but it didnt accept it and i got really scared and pulled it out again, and the drive is still not working.


----------

